

The Anatomy of an Epic App Store Sale: 1.1M downloads in 1 WEEK - mace
http://www.owmyballsthegame.com/?p=728

======
aresant
His link to the Pinch Media APP store secrets is broken and it's a great
presentation, here it is in full glory:

[http://www.slideshare.net/pinchmedia/iphone-appstore-
secrets...](http://www.slideshare.net/pinchmedia/iphone-appstore-secrets-
pinch-media)

------
jacquesm
Interesting data here, I don't have any apps out for sale but anybody that
does should take a look.

A couple of observations:

    
    
      - price elasticity, the non-linear relationship
        between price and consumption is something anybody
        that sells products on-line should study
    
      - that's not the same as the difference between free and 
        paid, for people to pay for something you have to cross
        a barrier, and even $0.99 is a barrier strong enough
        to stop a large number of people to download your app
    
      - this article is from May, I'd be interested to see how
        it turned out in the longer term and what the total take
        on this app was versus what it cost to develop it
    
      - even the most trivial stuff can make you money if you 
        market it right
    
      - timing is everything
    

Isn't OMB a quote from the movie 'idiocracy' ?

~~~
_Mark
Yes it is a quote from idiocracy :
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_4jrMwvZ2A>

~~~
itistoday
This entire thing reminded me of Idiocracy. I am convinced we're living in
one. Christine O'Donnell has significantly more twitter and facebook followers
than her opponent, Chris Coons.

